# Management Student Ragged, Beaten, Blinded



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 11, 2009)

> source:*ibnlive.in.com/news/management-student-ragged-beaten-blinded/90019-3.html
> 
> *Management 'student ragged, beaten, blinded'*
> New Delhi: A 19-year-old management student may have permanently lost his vision after his seniors beat him up in a Coimbatore college last month.
> ...




Did all this HAVE to surface while I've got only half a year of class XII left??? WHY can't seniors leave people alone??? With devils like these, who needs terrorists?  Poor guy, he'll probably lose his eyesight just after he gets a job.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rightly said.
Ragging should be strictly banned & offenders should be strictly penalised/rusticated from the institution.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2009)

The management of these colleges are the worst hypocrites and wearing bangles.
Shame on us. I cringe had i been staying in a hostel.


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 11, 2009)

I think very recently the government has some law for this.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 11, 2009)

The law was passed before this incident 

There is nobody to oversee the implementation of this law


----------



## snubbed (Apr 11, 2009)

Law is of no use if people don't report it. Unless we have some system to protect the witness people will be reluctant to come forward to report crimes.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2009)

What teh fu(k? This is utter Bull$**** ad nothing is being done. I pity the poor lad.


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2009)

Is hitting with a frying pan & a steel chair ragging? If that is ragging what is assualt?


----------



## Pravas (Apr 11, 2009)

That's not Ragging......its a Total Crime and Totally Violence Act


----------



## nvidia (Apr 11, 2009)

^^+1


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 11, 2009)

Managements seldom allow any ragging complaints to be reported to the police as they feel that it will spoil their "good" name. Actually, public opinion should reward managements that take the sternest action against those who indulge in ragging, and that includes compulsorily reporting it to the police, but is anyone listening? Everyone is scared that if they take stern action against their own students it may backfire on them; the general public will be scared to send their children thinking that there is ragging in that college. Students who do not pass any subject in two attempts should be expelled from the hostel; you will see that many a time these are the trouble makers.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 11, 2009)

That's the problem with this country. We have laws on everything, but none of these laws are implemented. 
NucleusKore is spot on. These big name institutions, just to maintain their reputation, often keep things like these secret. They should actually keep a stern eye out for any signs of troublemakers and expel them immediately.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 11, 2009)

u knw what ... these people who assault are mostly sons of bigwigs who wud v paid large sums to the colleges and got in thru management quota and hence colleges dont take action against them. and even if they get into police custody they will be out in 24 hours thanks to influence of some goons.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 11, 2009)

if somebody writes something about a politician in a blog, he is promptly sent to jail. But what about crimes like these? The very students who hit him will become tomorrows citizens holding responsible positions, and I hate to think what will happen to this country?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 12, 2009)

The story came in today's paper

And u know what the college management tried to hush up the matter by paying the victim's parents a large sum of money ! !
Totally insensitive ......... They dont seem to care about the students at all


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 12, 2009)

Howz that called ragging? Its like they were making a "Saw Part 6" movie on him...

This incident is just sad.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 12, 2009)

> And u know what the college management tried to hush up the matter by paying the victim's parents a large sum of money ! !


The college management should take the necessary steps to stop ragging. They fail to do that, and they don't want to take action against the students who rag juniors.  
The management must make stricter rules and they shouldn't wait for the government to make rules to stop ragging.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

And if by chance a ragged victim survives, he'll most probably pick a gun or saw and kill the raggers. What good did it to to the stupid raggers also?
Such insolent fools some bloody college students can be. If this be, I'll take gym classes, and if it ever happens to me, well, I'll blow the daylights out of them.


----------



## R.I.P (Apr 12, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Did all this HAVE to surface while I've got only half a year of class XII left??? WHY can't seniors leave people alone??? With devils like these, who needs terrorists?  Poor guy, he'll probably lose his eyesight just after he gets a job.



To ragging,
Stop behaving like animals young age gives you opportunity to do something good in your life "Remember whatever wrong you do to others it reflects back on you after sometime".


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 13, 2009)

Face it, its India.
Even if someone exercises his right to self defence using a weapon, its HIM who gets screwed by the police.


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2009)

Those ****ing students ( Killers  ) should be treated same as they treated with the poor lad.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 13, 2009)

kill those idiots


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2009)

No I have something cruel in mind for them. Push hot iron rods in all the holes in their bodies(nose,ears etc. ), puch them in the eyes same way they did with that guy, crush their d!cks and hang them at some crossroad.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 13, 2009)

The irony is that PSG is one of the better colleges in Coimbatore.


----------



## Coool (Apr 13, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Push hot iron rods in all the holes(nose,ears etc. ),



9 holes to be precise


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 13, 2009)

Ragging exists.And there are so many cases which aren't even reposted.
Some are suppressed either by colleges or some in which the Seniors just dont let the incident being reported.
And this just doesn't just happen in "not so" colleges but also in "elite" colleges.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 13, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> The irony is that PSG is one of the better colleges in Coimbatore.



its "The best" Autonomous univ/coll in coimbatore ... really a pity


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats it. I am not buying Nokia 2700 (launching soon) unless its got good video recording capabilities and on-the-fly internet uploading capabilities.


----------



## Coool (Apr 13, 2009)

^ ^


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 13, 2009)

Thread saved for metalhead's epic post.

ontopic, ragging is everywhere. in every college, seniors rag juniors. even in mine. just understand that in india, the only rule is there are no rules.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm guessing that most of you are engineers or studying to be one. First of all , PSG is an arts college. You will always find things way different in arts colleges than in engineering colleges. I studied in one of the worst colleges back in the day in Coimbatore and ragging there hasn't changed a bit after all this time.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 14, 2009)

well, in arts colleges, seniors torture juniors.
in engg colleges, staff torture students. 

Not quite similar, but not quite different, either.


----------

